

The Microsoft number we all want to know: Windows 8 sales to date - mtgx
http://www.zdnet.com/the-microsoft-number-we-all-want-to-know-windows-8-sales-to-date-7000014238/

======
dottrap
The other Microsoft number we all want to know: How much time has Steve
Ballmer spent actually using Windows 8 desktop.

